# Are we all ready for the big none event tonight



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2377378/117946684/top-gear


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I shall watch it. then decide if it is worth watching any further editions.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I imagine that will go for all of us Phil, watch this space tomorrow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder although I may have to watch it on catch up as I have other important issues to deal with tonight. 

Sounds great (on paper). Will be interested to see how they do.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

> Are we all ready for the big none event tonight


Have you watched it already or simply dismissing it without giving it a chance first?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

siggie said:


> Have you watched it already or simply dismissing it without giving it a chance first?


Well it takes 6 people to replace three, Sabine is Okay but a bit Wooden, Evans is a arse, Le Blanc may be interesting, Jordan might have a comment or two worth hearing, the other two I've not heard of.

Plus the Stig of course, who to be honest could be got rid of as he has the personality of a tailors dummy.

Hopefully someone may have taught them how to go around a corner properly as the arse out wheels spinning is a bit boring, and not the fastest way to do, if I wanted to watch a drifting car there are plenty on YouTube.

We'll soon see though, I hope it will be good, but they have big shoes to fill.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It would be better really if they cant drive or race properly though Kev. Apart from Sabine whatsherface who I think is a proper racing driver. Its more fun IMO if they cock it up or drive no better than the average bod on the street who thinks he is Lewis Hamilton.

I am prepared to give them a chance. Yes its a hard act to follow but this is the BBC and I am sure they will have chucked shed loads of money at it as it makes them a fortune. It cant afford to fail really. The world will be watching.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Never watched the original that much, just a few of the episodes, certainly won't be watching this lot.

Peter


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Well that was a load of rowlocks!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

chasper said:


> Well that was a load of rowlocks!


Thanks for that, saves me watching it :wink2:.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Did not use to watch it and managed to avoid tonight's too..... why change a lifetime' habits?

Sounds like it is not worth watching, just spoiled kids in expensive toys paid for by the Licence Fees.......

Watching grass grow would be of more interest to me....

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Before the show I read that the Yank had a stunt driver double, but watched it anyway, Chris is too high pitched shouty for me. Overall not impressed at all, will not bother again.


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not impressed myself, but only because they tried to use the same format....WHY. It worked before because of who the presenters were and how they reacted to each other etc.this was a very poor copy.I will give it a second try though.give them enough rope.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not watched it yet, catching up with Chelsea RHS which is also going down the drain, talk about rehashing.

I caught a bit of the 3 wheeler, setting off and Le Blanc breaking down, obvious it was going to happen, I'll watch the rest later.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I thought it was ok. I quite liked Matt leblanc. It was mainly just those two though. Sabine Schmitz was only in one bit and she was quite funny so they should feature her more.

I see there is an Extra Gear show on BBC3.

I think Ill stick with it. The original three are back in the Autumn I think anyway although I wonder if its run its course really. There was nothing new or groundbreaking although I thought they had definitely improved the star in a reasonably priced car bit. Love the new track.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"Flop Gear"

Having said that I did like Matt LeBlanc a LOT more than I thought I would, Evans seemed to need a good dose of Ritalin in my view 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I thought it was ok. I quite liked Matt leblanc. It was mainly just those two though. Sabine Schmitz was only in one bit and she was quite funny so they should feature her more.
> 
> I see there is an Extra Gear show on BBC3.
> 
> I think Ill stick with it. The original three are back in the Autumn I think anyway although I wonder if its run its course really. There was nothing new or groundbreaking although I thought they had definitely improved the star in a reasonably priced car bit. Love the new track.


I have to agree, Le Blanc was as he always is, Joey in different outfit, Evan I could do without, but they needed someone high profile, so we're stuck with him, Sabine was a disappointment I thought, Sofa and the new car/track could be good. time will tell, but we'll have to see, at least we had no drifting a for the sake of a bit of noise and smoke.

Not seen the Extra gear yet, shame they didn't think to call it Overdrive : D


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I gave it a go but can't say I thought it was any good. Evans tried to impersonate Clarkson, same corny metaphores and same style of commentary whilst driving, and too many bad references back to last presenters. Evans is like a child with ADHD. I can see the viewing figures and overseas sales slump massively.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well maybe Amazon might do quite well out if it then when the launch the original in the Autumn. 

I watched the Xtra Gear but found most of it a bit boring. I quite like Sabine Shmitz though as she is a bit nuts and she featured more in the extra program. She has her own Saloon in her log cabin house in Germany.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Fell asleep after 15 mins will have to watch catch up to find out why


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We didn't even consider watching it. Neither of us like Chris Evans.

Much as we laughed ourselves silly at the previous trio, we won't be subscribing to Amazon Prime just to see their new programme, no matter however good. So for us, the event is over. :crying:







.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Wont be subscribing to Amazon either. It will pop up somewhere I am sure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Well maybe Amazon might do quite well out if it then when the launch the original in the Autumn.
> 
> I watched the Xtra Gear but found most of it a bit boring. I quite like Sabine Shmitz though as she is a bit nuts and she featured more in the extra program. She has her own Saloon in her log cabin house in Germany.


I used to quite like Sabine, but now find her a bit OTT, she seems more German than when she was first on TG, and her English has got worserer, I think she's a professional German now.

Extra was a one timer for me, dead boring.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I Wont be subscribing to Amazon either. It will pop up somewhere I am sure.


If you go on to YouTube and search for TG, you will find some of their European shows, I reckon that the Amazon stuff will be a lot like those.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its bound to end up on one of the streaming sites Kev. Everything does, usually within half an hour of it being aired and in some cases with American stuff before its aired in the UK.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Its bound to end up on one of the streaming sites Kev. Everything does, usually within half an hour of it being aired and in some cases with American stuff before its aired in the UK.


Unless it gets onto Youtube I'll not see it, I don't go onto the streaming sites, although we do have Netflix it seems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I've watched two now, 1st was not very good really, but the second was actually good except for that Evans pratt, I wish they'd settle on a format though.

Didn't go down well in the states it seems.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I watched the first one but totally forgot about the second episode. Then realised I could watch the repeat on Monday...then promptly forgot that that was on too :surprise:

I'm not sure if that is a reflection on the programme or more likely, me :wink2:

Its hanging 'round with you lot that's done it....

Graham:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On again tomorrow night Beeb 2 @ 23:15

Or

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07g6yfy/top-gear-series-23-episode-2


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Quarter passed 11??? I'll be tucked away in bed not sleeping then. That's way passed my beddy byes time...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Quarter passed 11??? I'll be tucked away in bed not sleeping then. That's way passed my beddy byes time...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Mine too G, that's why we record everything these days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So anyone watched the latest TG offering? I got half way through and gave up. After the Grand Tour it was as dull as dish water.  I reckon its 1:0 to old team vs new.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got to have been better than the last series, no Ginger Whinger.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We were away in the MH so I had to watch call the b*stard midwife instead...

Actually I read the paper whilst it was on :smile2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I saw part of it (too much IMO) and to me it was a very bad copy of the original show with three people trying to be the same as the original group only without any established personality or credence in that area.

When I saw the trailers for it my thoughts were simply that the BBC is saying for TG it's "OK to lie to insurance companies....." and that is the wrong example to put out...... I know it was meant to be a joke, but sadly some people will have seen that and thought "they did it, so I can", however twisted that may appear to people with more than one brain cell (and having two may simply just mean that the person is pregnant).

Not impressed, and I wonder whether it will survive the first series, or die the same death as the last attempt.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It was actually better with Chris Evans IMO but only just.

Game over for TG I Would say.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well for me there was only one star of the show.>>>> I have one of it's relatives sitting outside.:grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I enjoyed it. Yes it was a bit of a re-hash of the original three but still fairly enjoyable if a bit predictable but, at the end of the day, it's a general entertainment programme with a lot of car content and it was pretty entertaining.

Andy


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I watched it but it was very laboured.A pale imatation of the Clarkson shows.
I to thought it was better with Chris Evans,at least he had some go in him 
and was enthusiastic about what he was doing!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One cannot get too enthusiastic at only 84mph.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

cabby said:


> One cannot get too enthusiastic at only 84mph.:grin2::grin2:


Oh yes you can!>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can in Moho


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can in Moho


Only if you drive over a cliff!>>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I had my Kontiki up to 90 once.  Garage bloke sat next to me wanted me to give it a good thrash for some reason. The most terrifying one ever though was my pals dads 1967 Commer Caravanette which with a fair wind and a bit of a slope would top 80mph but it was a bit like being in a boat with no rudder. It kind of just drifted all over the place and the steering was just pointless.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I had my Kontiki up to 90 once.  Garage bloke sat next to me wanted me to give it a good thrash for some reason. The most terrifying one ever though was my pals dads 1967 Commer Caravanette which with a fair wind and a bit of a slope would top 80mph but it was a bit like being in a boat with no rudder. It kind of just drifted all over the place and the steering was just pointless.


Thats just daft!:serious:

Bikes are for speed,motorhomes are for cruising!>

Even though I do mostly cruise at 65-70 mph in the motorhome!>


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> I had my Kontiki up to 90 once.  Garage bloke sat next to me wanted me to give it a good thrash for some reason.


Heard that also, something to do with clearing the bores and exhaust of crap before an emissions test at MOT

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Safer to thrash it in 3rd methinks, get them valves a bouncing.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Kev has it right, it is not the speed but the REVs that you need to get all the rubbish burnt or blown out of the engine.good to do before an MOT.Around 2800 to 3200 is enough for about a couple of miles if possible. If a turbo engine do allow a little free idle running before you turn off the engine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Kev has it right, it is not the speed but the REVs that you need to get all the rubbish burnt or blown out of the engine.good to do before an MOT.Around 2800 to 3200 is enough for about a couple of miles if possible. If a turbo engine do allow a little free idle running before you turn off the engine.


The idle is to allow the turbo to cool down, many rep mobiles are killed by racing up lane 3, then stopping with no cool down time, a minute or so is usually enough to allow it to cool down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just caught up and IMHO it beat the pants of "the grand tour" which truly was obviously scripted, and badly. 

The FXXK was awesome, the 3 car thing was pretty good too, quite inventive in its own way.

Better too without Evans, he isn't needed, he added nothing, as taking him away proved.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The idle is to allow the turbo to cool down, many rep mobiles are killed by racing up lane 3, then stopping with no cool down time, a minute or so is usually enough to allow it to cool down.


And for the turbo to stop spinning so it isnt running without oil!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can we squeeze any more out of this.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Only if there is enough oil!>>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> And for the turbo to stop spinning so it isnt running without oil!


The turbo will stop as soon as it gets no exhaust gasses, the delay is to allow cooling.


----------

